# Baby Brittle Stars



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Every few month my Brittle Star produces a baby about the size of a quarter. They are very active with swinging arms.. Most of my inverts have been consumed by my Brittle Stars, with only the snails remaining. A Blennie may have also been eaten.


----------



## verdifer (Sep 8, 2010)

Are they Green Brittle Stars by any chance.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

The adult is green, while the half grown baby is redish brown. The adult has a couple of white scars on its body. I also saw a very youg one the other day. It's color wasn't obvious. The age of the adult is probably 4-5 years. Thet are fed bits of shrimp and crab amd don't hide much during the day.


----------



## verdifer (Sep 8, 2010)

Unless the Brittle stars are they main thing in your tank I would get rid of them, I bought a green 1 and after doing a bit of reading it went back to the LFS the next day, I beleive they are called the Midnight Killers since they hunt at night and they can and will learn how to kill fish.

I avoid Star Fish but the general rule with them is if they have long legs they will kill fish they have evolved the longer legs so they can move fast for hunting, if they have short legs then they will graze.

Funny enough I was reading about sand-shifting stars earlier where the person writing the article pointed out that the sand-shifting star is bought to help with keeping the sand clean and stirred up when infact it is eating good stuff from the sand which is better in the tank than the starfish, so in effect the starfish is helpin but some of teh stuff it is taking away is more benificial to teh tank than it.


----------

